# First Gen Aeropress!



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello

Just thought I'd share how my early version (2008) is holding up, after 6 years of daily use! Looks a bit worse for wear if you ask me. This was the early types with clear plastic (not cloudy-clear or dark smoke) and shows considerable spider-webbing and staining. I clean it every day after using as well!

Might have to get me a new one soon, not sure how long these cracks will hold up!

Is anyone else seeing this type of behaviour with their old dogs?

G


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's pretty impressive. Anyone beat six years?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No, but I have had a 1st gen one approx 4.5 yrs


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> No, but I have had a 1st gen one approx 4.5 yrs


How's your's looking? Just wondering if it's a symptom of the materials they used for the first gen?

G


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

frasermade said:


> How's your's looking? Just wondering if it's a symptom of the materials they used for the first gen?
> 
> G


Not quite as battered as yours, it is stained heavily tho, perhaps why they changed to smoked


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

How old does that make mine? It's pale blue.

Mine's in pretty good shape in comparison though.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine is 6 years and very healthy. May need to replace the rubber but the plastic seems fine.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I prefer the light blue to the newer Smokey colour.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

My aeropress was a gift from a friend who no longer used it (he bought a new "espresso" machine to replace it, the kind that would get dirty looks on here). I don't know how long he had it for or how well he cleaned it, but he said he used it every day. It looked a lot like yours frasermade! A little while ago, after having it myself for about a year, I decided to buy some sodium percarbonate to clean my clever dripper, which worked really nicely. I got a bit gung-ho and tried it with the aeropress too to see if I could get rid of those horrible lines and... it did not go so nicely.









Wasn't sure if it was safe to use after that. So at the London Coffee Festival I bought a new one, CoffeeHit were doing them for £20 for the whole set. The new plastic is much nicer to use (feels nicer and action is more smooth) and I think it has improved the taste too. The CoffeeHit guy said something about the new plastic being food-safe too? Dunno what specifically he meant, but perhaps that's why the old plastic discolours. We threw the old one in the bin this evening.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the change from clear or blue to smoked was when they remove the BPA from the plastic? Nasty stuff, BPA...

Mine is about four years old I think and smoked, used heavily (three times a day) for the last two years. Always rinse immediately after use, store with plunger out and still mostly pristine.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

There was a scare story mainly in the states about bpa. aeropress did extensive research into it and found no bpa in the coffee even under extreme conditions and looking for microscopic amounts. They still switched because the facts aren't what people buy based on. Reminds me of the autism mmr panic and the aluminium dementia panic.

Having said that, there were products years ago that did leak bpa and it is definitely problematic unlike mmr.


----------

